# Shaking my head at the new gaming generations :(



## SoraSmiles (Aug 31, 2013)

So yea this is going to be a little bit of a rant but I'd be willing to bet that some of you agree. 

I'm so sick of hearing young kids talking about how video games should just be for kids or that "you're too old to play video games"

NEWSFLASH KIDDOS, Gaming was OUR generation and if it wasn't for the popularity for them among the generations of people now aged 20-30 years old you wouldn't be playing all the cool games you have. Gain some respect and try being nice to people regardless of age.

I know you're not all like this  Which makes me happy. I'm just frustrated that theres so many brats out there who seem to be making this the "we're better than everyone" generations >.<


----------



## Merelfantasy (Aug 31, 2013)

We don't belong to the same generation, but I can totally relate to this. I grew up with games and still play them. I really like RPG's and the newer generations seem to enjoy more shooting games in which there is not that much of a storyline. I feel bad about that. Games aren't just shooting and violence, games can also be a way to escape normal day-to-day life and make you feel like a hero. It think THAT is where games are for, not just showing off (most girls do this) that you play Call of Duty and are a total bad**s.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm sure gamers who are in their 40s and 50s feel the same way about gamers in their 20s and 30s. Personally I try not to pay much attention to ages in gaming, since I think that a shared love of gaming is something that should unite generations, not divide them.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 31, 2013)

theyre little
theyre naive 
theyre children
they see gaming as a toy y'know.
but whatever

if you're talking about nintendo, nintendo games are kinda geared towards children
yes gaming doesn't belong to them but yeah


----------



## Wish (Aug 31, 2013)

smh at the word generation


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 31, 2013)

Phew. I thought this was someone complaining about today's games and I was about to go into an angry rant. Luckily, it's not so I'm feeling a bit better about that.

But yeah, at age 19 I'm unfortunately kind of part of that bratty generation of gamers. What they don't seem to get is that they're actually the minority of gaming, with the median being in the mid-thirties(this is based on information I've heard a couple years ago, so I'm not sure how accurate it is these days, although I'm sure not much has changed). People who grew up along with the gaming business, people who plugged in their Atari or Amiga or whatever back in the days when they were new, are the biggest part of the gaming community, yet unfortunately they aren't the loudest.

However, I suggest just ignoring these kids while they grow up and (hopefully) mature. At a certain age, kids go through a period where they want to seem cool by doing all the things they think grown-ups should do. Like, when it comes to video games, scorning "childish" games like Pokemon or Animal Crossing and playing violent games like shooters.  Then, after a certain point, they return to those games that they claimed to hate in the past, only to realize that being an adult gamer isn't playing the adult games, its playing whatever game you want and not caring what others think.


----------



## SoraSmiles (Aug 31, 2013)

Merelfantasy said:


> I'm not sure if we belong to the same generation, but I can totally relate to this. I grew up with games and still play them. I really like RPG's and the newer generations seem to enjoy more shooting games in which there is not that much of a storyline. I feel bad about that. Games aren't just shooting and violence, games can also be a way to escape normal day-to-day life and make you feel like a hero. It think THAT is where games are for, not just showing off (most girls do this) that you play Call of Duty and are a total bad**s.




I'm 23 so I was born in 1990  a few years after games started coming out but in the beginning none the less. The age dosen't matter to me, It's the attitude some people have about it. I totally get what you mean about the non storyline games. Though my Hubby plays Call of Duty and I'll play it with him but I don't think i'm a badass at it haha.

Games like animal crossing, harvest moon, mario, ect are all my favorite types of games though. I also played runescape for about 10 years (and RPG i'm sure you've heard of) but its a crap game now so I don't play anymore


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 31, 2013)

idiotcurl said:


> Phew. I thought this was someone complaining about today's games and I was about to go into an angry rant. Luckily, it's not so I'm feeling a bit better about that.
> 
> But yeah, at age 19 I'm unfortunately kind of part of that bratty generation of gamers. *What they don't seem to get is that they're actually the minority of gaming, with the median being in the mid-thirties(this is based on information I've heard a couple years ago, so I'm not sure how accurate it is these days, although I'm sure not much has changed). People who grew up along with the gaming business, people who plugged in their Atari or Amiga or whatever back in the days when they were new, are the biggest part of the gaming community, yet unfortunately they aren't the loudest.*
> 
> However, I suggest just ignoring these kids while they grow up and (hopefully) mature. At a certain age, kids go through a period where they want to seem cool by doing all the things they think grown-ups should do. Like, when it comes to video games, scorning "childish" games like Pokemon or Animal Crossing and playing violent games like shooters.  Then, after a certain point, they return to those games that they claimed to hate in the past, only to realize that being an adult gamer isn't playing the adult games, its playing whatever game you want and not caring what others think.


You're correct. The average age of a gamer these days is (according the Entertainment Software Association) is about 35.


----------



## SoraSmiles (Aug 31, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> I'm sure gamers who are in their 40s and 50s feel the same way about gamers in their 20s and 30s. Personally I try not to pay much attention to ages in gaming, since I think that a shared love of gaming is something that should unite generations, not divide them.



Maybe though I don't think so haha my dads 50 something and moms in late 40's and will still kick my butt in Galaga though they don't play newer games. I play AC with my friends grandma too ;D

I totally agree though, it should unite people not make more differences to focus on



tsundere said:


> theyre little
> theyre naive
> theyre children
> they see gaming as a toy y'know.
> ...




No i wasn't talking about Nintendo ;D I'm a die hard fan of them and their games. I get their geared torwards kids but they're appealing to adults too. Especially when the adults that are playing them were only about 10 years old when the first game came out. You can't just quit an awesome series cause you got older lol


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 31, 2013)

I understand what you mean, although i'm only 15, i have a lot of respect for the older gamers.  

I used to play a facebook game which had a lot of its fan base who were adults, more so than children. 

I think it's not just age that factors into it, it's maturity. I'd like to say i'm quite mature and thankful, and try not to insult any adult gamers, i honestly just try to fit in and have a great time on this forum and in the world of gaming.

I don't think adults should completely ignore the younger generation of gamers though, as some of us are great people, and are very kind and respectful. 

As i said, it's maturity ^_^

Well, thanks for reading my views~ All the best!


----------



## SoraSmiles (Aug 31, 2013)

idiotcurl said:


> Phew. I thought this was someone complaining about today's games and I was about to go into an angry rant. Luckily, it's not so I'm feeling a bit better about that.
> 
> But yeah, at age 19 I'm unfortunately kind of part of that bratty generation of gamers. What they don't seem to get is that they're actually the minority of gaming, with the median being in the mid-thirties(this is based on information I've heard a couple years ago, so I'm not sure how accurate it is these days, although I'm sure not much has changed). People who grew up along with the gaming business, people who plugged in their Atari or Amiga or whatever back in the days when they were new, are the biggest part of the gaming community, yet unfortunately they aren't the loudest.
> 
> However, I suggest just ignoring these kids while they grow up and (hopefully) mature. At a certain age, kids go through a period where they want to seem cool by doing all the things they think grown-ups should do. Like, when it comes to video games, scorning "childish" games like Pokemon or Animal Crossing and playing violent games like shooters.  Then, after a certain point, they return to those games that they claimed to hate in the past, only to realize that being an adult gamer isn't playing the adult games, its playing whatever game you want and not caring what others think.



We'll i'm only 23  So i'm not too much older than you but my husband is 34 and all his friends play video games. Not so much the girls, I guess that came with later generations but yea we play pokemon, and I have all my cute games and he has his call of duty, and other geared torward guy games.

I do believe more older people play then kids though but i'm thinking thats cause they can buy them themselves instead of asking their parents to buy em haha


----------



## Cease (Aug 31, 2013)

Merelfantasy said:


> not just showing off (most girls do this) that you play Call of Duty and are a total bad**s.



...
you do realize that females make up about half of all gamers, right?

and that they face the issue of having to validate their ability as a gamer every single time it's brought up in conversation, right?

They aren't "showing off."
They're pointing out that yes they exist because _no one recognizes them as a valid part of the gaming community or a significant audience to market towards_
smh.


----------



## SoraSmiles (Aug 31, 2013)

Cease said:


> ...
> you do realize that females make up about half of all gamers, right?
> 
> and that they face the issue of having to validate their ability as a gamer every single time it's brought up in conversation, right?
> ...



Sweetie they wern't saying girls don't play video games you must have misread that. They were saying that some girls think they're badass for being gamers when really theirs not that much to feel special about cause millions of girls are gamers just as guys are too.

Why do you feel like as a girl you have to be reognized. Playing video games dosen't make you special. It's as simple as that. 
Girls are DEFINITELY marketed torwards. Go look up all the girly games that are made now. Especially the ones nintendo makes lol


----------



## Neu (Aug 31, 2013)

Isn't it's supposed to be, "Hey, kids! You're too young to play video games!"
You know, with all those violence in most of video games... ;p
Not to mention, some kids also play rated M games behind their parents.
How many kids you know that play casual games like AC or HM nowadays?
Like, none? Okay, maybe one or two.
Because they only care about:


Spoiler



graphics



But, isn't its a fact that video games were originally made for kids & teens in the first place?
We older gamers are just too stubborn to quit playing video games, aren't we? Or, should i say 'addicted'?


----------



## Cease (Aug 31, 2013)

SoraSmiles said:


> Sweetie they wern't saying girls don't play video games you must have misread that. They were saying that some girls think they're badass for being gamers when really theirs not that much to feel special about cause millions of girls are gamers just as guys are too.
> 
> Why do you feel like as a girl you have to be reognized. Playing video games dosen't make you special. It's as simple as that.
> Girls are DEFINITELY marketed torwards. Go look up all the girly games that are made now. Especially the ones nintendo makes lol


They don't feel like their badasses. I just explained that.

Playing video games means that we are a marketable audience.
By "girly games" do you mean the fashion ones that are make for 10 year olds? 
Go look up the majority of new releases for games:
1. Kid's games/family games
2. Male role model main character
3. Female eye candy main character

I feel like I have to be recognized because people, like you just now, keep forgetting that we get the short end of the stick almost every time.
"Girly games."
This is why girls say that they play COD. 

Like, your entire response proves why females need to be more prominent.


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 31, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> You're correct. The average age of a gamer these days is (according the Entertainment Software Association) is about 35.



Where did they get that information?


----------



## SoraSmiles (Aug 31, 2013)

Neu said:


> Isn't it's supposed to be, "Hey, kids! You're too young to play video games!"
> You know, with all those violence in most of video games... ;p
> Not to mention, some kids also play rated M games behind their parents.
> How many kids you know that play casual games like AC or HM nowadays? Like, none?
> ...



Hahaha  Well said Neu, very good points! I AM way to stubborn to give up my games. But also if you look at the commercials for some games and systems now, they all have adults and kids playing too. Now that companies know that adults and kids love video games they're targeted to both.

Specifically a couple I've seen recently, the Wii U commercial and the 2DS commercial (though I think the 2DS is more targeted to little kids.)


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 31, 2013)

BTW this thread should be moved, it has nothing to do with ACNL


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

Neu said:


> Isn't it's supposed to be, "Hey, kids! You're too young to play video games!"
> You know, with all those violence in most of video games... ;p
> Not to mention, some kids also play rated M games behind their parents.
> How many kids you know that play casual games like AC or HM nowadays? Like, none?
> ...


I'm 11 and my brother is too, we both play New Leaf (I forgot to mention I played HM games as well.) And no, we don't just care about the graphics o.o Or do you mean something different? If it was a joke I didn't get it, sorry.

I think it's true that if gamers don't complain about a game and like it, they create more and more so the next generation can grow up and do the same thing. Thanks for the maturity OP, I thought this was going to be like a full complaint lol!


----------



## TheResult (Aug 31, 2013)

SoraSmiles said:


> I'm so sick of hearing young kids talking about how video games should just be for kids or that "you're too old to play video games"


I have absolutely never had anybody say this to me, or even seen anybody say this to somebody else. I have to wonder how common this actually is.


----------



## SoraSmiles (Aug 31, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> Where did they get that information?



Heres some good statistics, G4 is a gaming channel I don't think they'd lie but I'm not 100% sure 

http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/726494/the-average-age-of-a-gamer-is-30-says-esa/

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheResult said:


> I have absolutely never had anybody say this to me, or even seen anybody say this to somebody else. I have to wonder how common this actually is.



I haven't heard it really in the Nintendo world  Most people are pretty lovely especially on these forums. Though it's quite a common occurrence with Xbox and Playstation. I just was looking for other peoples points of view on the topic. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm 11 and my brother is too, we both play New Leaf (I forgot to mention I played HM games as well.) And no, we don't just care about the graphics o.o Or do you mean something different? If it was a joke I didn't get it, sorry.
> 
> I think it's true that if gamers don't complain about a game and like it, they create more and more so the next generation can grow up and do the same thing. Thanks for the maturity OP, I thought this was going to be like a full complaint lol!



And I definitely like that Animal crossing has already spanned through a generation  I hope my son will like it when he gets a little bigger and that they will come out with new ones (hopefully)

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm 11 and my brother is too, we both play New Leaf (I forgot to mention I played HM games as well.) And no, we don't just care about the graphics o.o Or do you mean something different? If it was a joke I didn't get it, sorry.
> 
> I think it's true that if gamers don't complain about a game and like it, they create more and more so the next generation can grow up and do the same thing. Thanks for the maturity OP, I thought this was going to be like a full complaint lol!



And I definitely like that Animal crossing has already spanned through a generation  I hope my son will like it when he gets a little bigger and that they will come out with new ones (hopefully)


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 31, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> Where did they get that information?


The ESA has booth presence at most gaming conventions (and they are the owners of E3 Expo). They also work with retailers to acquire marketing data. You can easily read about their methods at their website.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

SoraSmiles said:


> And I definitely like that Animal crossing has already spanned through a generation  I hope my son will like it when he gets a little bigger and that they will come out with new ones (hopefully)



At the Train Station
Rover: Haven't done this much travelling by train since 2002 or so... Man, that's weird.

AC HAS spanned through many generations. I think it will live up to the expectations to even some of the pickiest youth gamers.


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 31, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> The ESA has booth presence at most gaming conventions (and they are the owners of E3 Expo). They also work with retailers to acquire marketing data. You can easily read about their methods at their website.



I see. I don't doubt that it's not true, but it is kind of passive. The 30 year olds probably buy a game here and there, and play from time to time, whereas teenagers are playing them constantly. If they were to calculate hours clocked in playing, 30+ year olds would not win that statistic. And plus, I only know a few 30+ year olds who would have played a video game in the past month... Whereas 99% of guys at my school have played a video game in the past week...


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 31, 2013)

I was volunteering at a daycare for special needs children last summer and remember talking about games with them. They thought it was pretty awesome that I'm a Gamer Girl, even though they were pretty young. 
My friends, boyfriend and family all accept it even though the minority of them is into Games. 
I really don't know where you heard something like that, but am glad that I never experienced it. Gaming is, like a lot of other activities, for every age. Don't let your kids play games for age 16 and up though, but I guess that's a bit too offtopic.


----------



## Neu (Aug 31, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm 11 and my brother is too, we both play New Leaf (I forgot to mention I played HM games as well.) And no, we don't just care about the graphics o.o Or do you mean something different? If it was a joke I didn't get it, sorry.



You replied to my post too fast. Or i was too late to change it. Yea, it was an old 'gamer' joke from a certain site. I just remembered and used it here. Don't mind about it.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

Neu said:


> You replied to my post too fast. Or i was too late to change it. Yea, it was an old 'gamer' joke from a certain site. I just remembered it and used it here. Don't mind about it.


Oh, OK lol. No hard feelings. 

My cousins live at my house and I think my youngest cousin (6 years old) likes to play wrestling video games and watches it as well (also with my 8-year-old cousin I think) so they like to fake wrestle a lot. I'm like "x_X At least quiet your screaming."


----------



## Cease (Aug 31, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> I see. I don't doubt that it's not true, but it is kind of passive. The 30 year olds probably buy a game here and there, and play from time to time, whereas teenagers are playing them constantly. If they were to calculate hours clocked in playing, 30+ year olds would not win that statistic. And plus, I only know a few 30+ year olds who would have played a video game in the past month... Whereas 99% of guys at my school have played a video game in the past week...



It might just be averaged, with outliars.

It depends on how the research and survey was done, but for hours played you'd have to take into consideration that younger people in High School would have more time then say a 30 year old starting a family.

It's also hard to measure the amount of "gamer" someone is based on time played


----------



## Carole (Aug 31, 2013)

I am 65 years old, and have been playing computer games for nearly 40 years, even before I got my TRS-80 Model 1 back in 1979. Some of my favorites over the decades were Hellfire Warriors, Phantasy Star, Ultima 7, Baldur's Gate, all the AD&D games like Pool of Radiance, and now the various Animal Crossings. There were so many that fired up my imagination and took me to other lands and experiences and those were just the first few that came to mind.

I don't really give a hoot what younger people think or say about that because frankly, I feel sorry for them that they missed those times and those games. It was a wonderful time when the demarcation between computer games and real life was much less distinct, IMO, and when the game stories were often amazingly intricate and elaborate and much more fleshed out in the story-telling sense, even though the graphics were not what they are today. I am having a wonderful time with ACNL, and I hope that during their lives they find many, many games that they enjoy, too, and can tell their grandchildren about when they grow old.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 31, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> I see. I don't doubt that it's not true, but it is kind of passive. The 30 year olds probably buy a game here and there, and play from time to time, whereas teenagers are playing them constantly. If they were to calculate hours clocked in playing, 30+ year olds would not win that statistic. And plus, I only know a few 30+ year olds who would have played a video game in the past month... Whereas 99% of guys at my school have played a video game in the past week...


Sorry, but I don't think your informal, personal, anecdotal evidence is more valid than hundreds of hours of marketing research. Especially when that research corroborates with my own informal, personal, anecdotal evidence that comes from years of being a moderator on a video game forum that has tens of thousands of members over the age of 30. *shrug*

Also, what matters to market research, first and foremost, is how much money gamers are spending, not how much time gamers spend playing. More and more games are being marketed and developed with adult players in mind because of this, because generally, older gamers have more money to spend, and are willing to spend it.


----------



## SoraSmiles (Aug 31, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> I see. I don't doubt that it's not true, but it is kind of passive. The 30 year olds probably buy a game here and there, and play from time to time, whereas teenagers are playing them constantly. If they were to calculate hours clocked in playing, 30+ year olds would not win that statistic. And plus, I only know a few 30+ year olds who would have played a video game in the past month... Whereas 99% of guys at my school have played a video game in the past week...



From my own point of  view too. As I stated, my husband is 34 and i'm 23 and we play quite alot. So does alot of his friends, though most girls in their 30's that i've met don't play video games. lol you actually have more time to play games being an adult working than you do as a kid in school. We come home and theres no work to do, Kids have homework. We buy alooot of video games and have pretty much every system over the years from the NES all the way to we're buying a Wii U next week lol

We play video games everyday, call us addicts but we manage to fit it in to our daily lives. Heck I lost my wario ware inc for GBA lastnight cause my hub loved it rofl


----------



## Puuhi (Aug 31, 2013)

I think you shouldn't get so worked up over this. When I was younger ( < 16) I used to think adults only lived for their jobs and spent their days doing boring stuff. I'm 25 now and I know life doesn't end when you get older and you can still enjoy any hobbies you might have had when you were a kid. The kids you're talking about will realise this too sooner or later, they just have no idea yet.


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 31, 2013)

Cease said:


> It might just be averaged, with outliars.
> 
> It depends on how the research and survey was done, but for hours played you'd have to take into consideration that younger people in High School would have more time then say a 30 year old starting a family.
> 
> It's also hard to measure the amount of "gamer" someone is based on time played


Yes, that is why 30 year olds wouldn't clock in as many hours as teenagers would. For teenagers, gaming is basically all there is to do at home. Whereas 30 year olds have a lot of things to be handling, they wouldn't be able to play as much.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 31, 2013)

I have literally never come across anyone who acts like this, online or offline. All the younger people I know in real life who play games are impressed or amazed I'm 'cool enough' to know what they're talking about. And everyone I meet online is smart enough to know that gaming was around before they were around so gamers _will_ be older than them.


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 31, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> Sorry, but I don't think your informal, personal, anecdotal evidence is more valid than hundreds of hours of marketing research. Especially when that research corroborates with my own informal, personal, anecdotal evidence that comes from years of being a moderator on a video game forum that has tens of thousands of members over the age of 30. *shrug*
> 
> Also, what matters to market research, first and foremost, is how much money gamers are spending, not how much time gamers spend playing. More and more games are being marketed and developed with adult players in mind because of this, because generally, older gamers have more money to spend, and are willing to spend it.


A video game forum with tens of thousands of members over the age of 30 really isn't much to be honest. 

And by the way, is this 30+ year old people buying the games for their children to play? LOL.

Also, realize that more than half of the population is under the age of 30. And for teenagers, gaming is pretty much all there is to do with their time.

Also, IDK why you're getting so defensive. o_o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Officer Berri said:


> I have literally never come across anyone who acts like this, online or offline. All the younger people I know in real life who play games are impressed or amazed I'm 'cool enough' to know what they're talking about. And everyone I meet online is smart enough to know that gaming was around before they were around so gamers _will_ be older than them.



^This. I think it's cool when an adult plays video games, even more so games I play.


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Aug 31, 2013)

I think the reason why games get such a bad rap these days seem to be the end result of coming into contact with what I would like to call "The COD Generation". The reason why casual games are, according to the ESA, are taking a majority of the market share, and smartphone games are in the majority, is because they wish to reject the COD/MMS world. It's a bit sad that "broad strokes gets the fence done quicker" seems to be applied here is because of those kind of people.

You're well within your right to spew bile at the COD fanboys out there, but not all current generation gamers are like that. The majority are not like that, it's just the aforementioned fanbase that are loud enough to catch people's attention.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't think I was getting defensive, and was only offering my perspective. But I do think a large gaming forum is a more relevant source of anecdotal data than your circle of buddies.


----------



## beffa (Aug 31, 2013)

;_; I'm 14 and I respect older gamers. I lend games, newer ones, to my nan and she gives me older ones. It's awesome!


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 31, 2013)

beffa said:


> ;_; I'm 14 and I respect older gamers. I lend games, newer ones, to my nan and she gives me older ones. It's awesome!


You're lucky. I'm in my 40s and I wish that my mother played games, because honestly, I think it would do her a lot of good. There are a lot of studies that show how gaming is actually really good for you, particularly in enhancing cognitive functions, sometimes even reversing cognitive degeneration. ^ ^


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Aug 31, 2013)

I am 43, and have been playing video games since 1982 (31 years).  In the late 70s I got my first handheld "games console" (doesn't count as a video game cos it didn't have a screen).  So I've been playing for around 35 years I suppose.  Hubby got his first console at about 10.  My mother, who is nearly 68, plays too - mostly hidden object and word games.  My dad is 73 and loves puzzle games.  Son is 16 and doesn't just play games, he writes his own as well.  He mostly likes FPS games and platformers, flight sims, racing games etc.  Daughter is nearly 4 and addicted to Cooking Mama.

I've never been told I am too old to play video games.  And if I did, it wouldn't bother me.  Video games aren't "owned" by the young (or the old, or the middle aged, or indeed any one group of people).  I consider myself extremely lucky that I grew up along with the games industry and got to play some amazing games that younger people may not get to play now.  There is such a huge catalogue of wonderful games now, with more being released all the time. I may not be a fan of CoD and FPS games generally but I don't think those who are are any more or less a gamer than I am.  I was more of an adventure/puzzle/RPG gamer (Atic Atac, Zork, Lemmings, Maniac Mansion, Simon the Sorceror, Beneath a Steel Sky, Zelda, Pokemon).  Hubby's more into shooters, GTA, Castlevania, racing.  Both of us are currently addicted to AC.  I have clocked over 400 hours on my town so far. I can't wait for Pokemon X & Y in October.  And I really couldn't give a stuff what other people think.

There's no such thing as an "average" gamer, no one game is going to suit everybody, and it doesn't matter how many hours you play or what you play, so long as you're enjoying it.  So what does it matter if one kid thinks anyone over 21 is "too old"?  And what does it matter if some people think only CoD players are "real gamers"?  That's like saying anyone over 21 is too old to read Harry Potter, or only people who read Dostoevsky are "real readers".


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 31, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> I don't think I was getting defensive, and was only offering my perspective. But I do think a large gaming forum is a more relevant source of anecdotal data than your circle of buddies.



It's not my "circle of buddies"... It's logic.


----------



## Riesz (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm in my 20s and honestly, I just don't care what anyone says or thinks about my personal hobbies.  

I don't care if the person is young or old or anything in between.  

What I choose to enjoy doing in my own time is no one else's business.  

I love gaming and that's all that matters.


----------



## chillv (Sep 1, 2013)

tsundere said:


> if you're talking about nintendo, nintendo games are kinda geared towards children
> yes gaming doesn't belong to them but yeah



Not true, Nintendo is geared towards people of all ages. They make their games child freindly but also make them how adults can enjoy them too.

Anyway, back on topic. You know there is a group of gamers similar this but it is the other way around and it mostly is refering to online play. Adult or teen gamers looking down on -10 year olds. Saying that they are too immature, annoying, etc. At those ages, I was very mature (and smart) for my age. 



Spoiler: Additional info



In fact, I was a little serious at those ages to the point that I could not deal with playful people at all, and I'm still like this too. This lead to someone (my cousin) recently saying that I "take things  too seriously".



I do understand what they are talking about though. There are a lot of children at those ages that act that way but they have to understand that they all aren't like that.

Anyway, I don't care what age you are as a gamer. As long as you don't carry on an attitude as if you are superior to any other types of gamers or younger gamers for any reason, you are okay with me.


----------



## Bones (Sep 1, 2013)

Honestly, I think the whole "you're too old for -blank-" is ridiculous no matter what it applies to.

I mean _yeah_ - there are a lot of thing geared towards certain age groups, but that doesn't change the fact that everyone is different, and therefore interested in different things. I myself still enjoy playing stuff that I played as a kid, or watching old TV shows, etc.

And even if this applies to things that have nothing to do with what they experienced during their childhood - who cares? Just let people enjoy their games/movies/tv/music/whatever. As long as it isn't hurting anybody, I really don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 1, 2013)

Whenever guys at my school are talking about video games, I try to get into the conversation. But all they talk about it Halo and Gears of War and CoD... I don't like those kind of games. I don't like that video games are more like shooting simulation games. Seriously, there are so many of them, and the gameplay is all the same... It's so boring... 

I'm 16, but my first console was a Sega Genesis (Mega Drive). I played the heck out of Sonic 2! The tune of Emerald Hill Zone is forever embedded in my memory. Then we got a PlayStation and a Nintendo 64. 3D graphics was a huge step for me. I really loved playing the PS1 and all the unique games for it.

These days, I play a few Gameboy Advance, DS, and 3DS games. I also still play my PlayStation 1, PlayStation 2, and Gamecube. I don't like hardcore RPGs because they can be confusing, but I do enjoy Chrono Trigger and Pokemon. 

Adventure games, Rhythm Games, and Life-Simulation games are my favorites. But I absolutely  adore old Survivial Horror games!


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 1, 2013)

SoraSmiles said:


> Go look up all the girly games that are made now. Especially the ones nintendo makes lol



what are the "girly" games that nintendo makes? ._.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 1, 2013)

I am respectful of anyone and everyone for who they are, so I honestly don't care who plays video games. If it's what they like to do, let them play them.


----------



## chillv (Sep 1, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> what are the "girly" games that nintendo makes? ._.



Stylesavy Trendsetters, Super Princess Peach, etc.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 1, 2013)

lol im 13 and would love to be playing games for a very long time... But probably won't have much time for it, job, ect  I actually don't know about many people my age who are thinking people are "Too old" for video games... I personally find it awesome when someone age 20+ are playing video games and are geeky, and would love to be around them. Adults always make me nervous, and anyone older than me for some reason, but those sorts of people are a little easier for me to relate to and be around comfortably.


----------



## beebs (Sep 1, 2013)

Cease said:


> They don't feel like their badasses. I just explained that.
> 
> Playing video games means that we are a marketable audience.
> By "girly games" do you mean the fashion ones that are make for 10 year olds?
> ...



I agree with that, but I also know girls who use playing games like CoD or Halo as a method to garner male attention. Is kinda silly imo.


----------



## mooferz (Sep 1, 2013)

The video game industry is extremely massive. Don't forget about all the people who work in the industry. A lot of them are all over the age of 30 and all play games.


----------



## Bones (Sep 1, 2013)

beebs said:


> I agree with that, but I also know girls who use playing games like CoD or Halo as a method to garner male attention. Is kinda silly imo.



Problem is, people act like a lot of folks do this, when in reality, it's just a small minority.

Not to mention the fact that I also know tons of guys who do things to get a girls/peoples attention, yet for some reason, it's only the girls who get crap for it. Gotta love double standards. /sarcasm


----------



## hzl (Sep 9, 2013)

my dad's nearly 50 and he plays Skyrim I don't think age should matter but more the love of gaming, no-one is ever too old to game


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2013)

hzl said:


> my dad's nearly 50 and he plays Skyrim I don't think age should matter but more the love of gaming, no-one is ever too old to game




Unless you're 95 years old in a death bed and it's physically impossible to pick up the controller before you die.


----------



## fierceonigami (Sep 11, 2013)

It was because of my mom that I got to introduced to gaming at a fairly young age (I'm 21 now). My mom would bragged to me that one time I completely owned my older male cousins (I must have been pretty young since I don't remember this) over some game when I never even played nor seen a video game before. 

Then later on I got my first system, the genesis, then the Super Nintendo and so on and so forth from there. Even when I couldn't play some of the ones that requiring reading like Legend of Zelda when I was little she would often play them while my siblings and I watched. She still enjoys playing games from time to time, especially Animal Crossing and Fire Emblem, and I often try to introduce new games to her since it's because of her that I enjoy video games.

Even if companies cater to a lot of the younger generation, the older generation still do play and it still can be introduced to older generations who have never played. Like my grandma who was in her 80s never ever played a video game before (and never really messed around with much electronics like computers) and she enjoyed playing on the Wii and even considered getting one before she passed away. It doesn't really matter how old you are, you can still enjoy playing. Even if companies cater to certain ages, video games is something that can be played and enjoyed by almost everybody, young and old.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2013)

fierceonigami said:


> It was because of my mom that I got to introduced to gaming at a fairly young age (I'm 21 now). My mom would bragged to me that one time I completely owned my older male cousins (I must have been pretty young since I don't remember this) over some game when I never even played nor seen a video game before.
> 
> Then later on I got my first system, the genesis, then the Super Nintendo and so on and so forth from there. Even when I couldn't play some of the ones that requiring reading like Legend of Zelda when I was little she would often play them while my siblings and I watched. She still enjoys playing games from time to time, especially Animal Crossing and Fire Emblem, and I often try to introduce new games to her since it's because of her that I enjoy video games.
> 
> Even if companies cater to a lot of the younger generation, the older generation still do play and it still can be introduced to older generations who have never played. Like my grandma who was in her 80s never ever played a video game before (and never really messed around with much electronics like computers) and she enjoyed playing on the Wii and even considered getting one before she passed away. It doesn't really matter how old you are, you can still enjoy playing. Even if companies cater to certain ages, video games is something that can be played and enjoyed by almost everybody, young and old.





This is very true.  A video gaming audience divided cannot stand.  Video gaming is for all ages, and people who say it's not are just really ignorant and terribly misinformed.


----------



## Britty the Kitty (Sep 14, 2013)

I had someone call me "Grandmom" in Maplestory upon finding out I was 18 at the time. (They were 15 I think.) It kind of amuses me thinking back on it as it seems silly to think that hitting a particular number in age is going to magically change your interests. The oldest person I ever played with was... 76 I think? He was playing a golf MMO, and was quite a lovely guy. 

I've been playing games for over 20 years, whether it was on my genesis or using the PC that was always present in my life. I don't foresee anything really changing in my life aside from what game choices I enjoy. I just hope that once I get around to procreating that my children will want to play as well.


----------



## MadCake (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm in the generation of the children who think they're better than everyone else because they play Call of Duty and Halo.
Me? I'm not hyping on the Xbox One, I'm hyping about Pok?mon X and Y.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 15, 2013)

MadCake said:


> I'm in the generation of the children who think they're better than everyone else because they play Call of Duty and Halo.
> Me? I'm not hyping on the Xbox One, I'm hyping about Pok?mon X and Y.



It's fine to be hyped about multiple things. It's just not cool to act so high and mighty about it. In any case, you're one of the good ones. Nice to see something like Pokemon isn't totally dead to the younger generation.


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 15, 2013)

One thing that gets me a lot is how some of the members of the younger gaming generation are the sexist nerd guys who think and accuse women of being some rather unsavoury things as I've seen them call people and accuse them of playing games (or reading comics or watching movies etc.) to get their attention and love. You know, the whole 'fake geek girl' and acting like how video gaming is a boy's club only. 

I mean, sure, my parents were my influence on my love of gaming, but I play games for myself, not to get a guy. I certainly wouldn't be playing games to get the attention of a sexist, 'no girls allowed' type of gamer anyway. 

I'm not saying every younger male is like this obviously, but I have seen quite a few, it's just like 'excuse you, I've been playing games since before you were born, what do you know?'


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 16, 2013)

I have been 'attacked' by both younger and older gamers... Younger kids often use the excuse that I'm too old for games (I'm only 17!) or that because I'm a girl I'm automatically 'unable' to play games unless their the overly girly games... The older gamers who 'attack' me are often elitist gamers, with them saying that because I grew up playing on a PS1 instead of a NES/SNES or Sega Megadrive I am not a 'proper gamer', some of them also use the 'you're a girl, you can't play games' argument against me.

So what if I was born later than you and missed out on the early consoles? So what if I was born earlier than you and experienced some late 90's and early 00's gaming? So what if I am a girl?!

Age or gender should not make you a superior gamer, neither should the consoles you play on. I think Nintendo hit the right note with their advertising, showing that gaming is for everyone, no matter age, gender or race!

I've also experienced playing games with the opposites of the above gamer types, these people can be really fun to play with, the older gamers often being more supportive of me if I'm stuck and younger gamers wanting to learn from me. As they say "a rotten apple spoils the bunch".


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Ugh, it's annoying how people attack me because:

1) I'm a girl

2) I play games more directed for boys in the beginning {like Pokemon}

Seriously. It's not my fault I was born in 2001. So what if you played super old consoles and games? I know more about them than you do. So what if I'm a girl? Not everyone has to be a girly girl.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 16, 2013)

I've encountered this girl playing video games thing so many times. It annoys the hell out of me~


Reddit is filled with those kind of elitist douchebags. I encounter people like that often, and I'm like 'Go spend your time doing something productive instead of trying to convince me I'm a ***** for simply playing video games.'


----------



## jamesmikehj (Sep 16, 2013)

lol i legit doing a happy dance and i agree gender and age mean nothing  game are design to ecsape the real world for a time so to all older younger female male whatever do what makes YOU happy and to hell what others say


----------



## Lauren (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll be at work and the school kids come in when I have a gaming T Shirt and they're like, oh.. you play games? You must do nothing with your life?


----------



## chillv (Sep 16, 2013)

This gaming community you are talking about is nonexistent. It's just a certain group of kids. I have never heard of any kids that are like that, but I do believe they exist.

I believe these kids are like this because of the way some adults treat children with video games, especially online. Just look at this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_CpPYSNkt8

That is rude and absolutely wrong to do to a child and even an adult or teenager. It is simply cyberabuse and that person should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Mokuren (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm in videogames since years. I'm now 21 and even my parents are used to play mario cart, Zelda and Pokemon a lot. I never heard anyone say that this is wrong, that I'm to old or something and that's good so. Why shouldn't play older ones also games? They are fun and really awesome. Jrpgs have so much story and are so beautiful! You just have to look at old games like Grandia, Sukiden II or even the old final fantasy games. We also have some really refreshing games in this generation. Like eternal sonata or xenoblade chronicles. This are awesome games and I don't think anyone can blame one for playing such amazing games ;__;


----------



## kite (Sep 18, 2013)

I've personally never heard any kids say anything like that... If I'm playing a game in public, a kid's just going to look over my shoulder and ask what I'm playing.

...but I guess I'm just lucky because I never play online.


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

I have not heard anyone attack the older gamers, generally we look up to them as they have been playing for longer, and can probably give us some good advice/ recommendations.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 30, 2013)

Age is never a bother. I've never encountered this in games I've played. The only people I dislike are the sexist gamers and the immature gamers (I'm NOT speaking of age, there's plenty of gamers that are immature that are older than me) that like to be jerks for no reason.


----------



## H3NT41 (Sep 30, 2013)

On both ends it seems like people like to make a big deal about gender. I personally don't like when girls call themselves "girl gamers" because, sure you're all proud and whatever but when people do that they just solidify the gender barrier that some nasty, immature misogynistic dudes put up. People who bother people for their gender in video games are honestly pathetic, if you go out of your way to make fun of someone for being a girl, you don't look like a hardcore gamer, you look like a hardcore virgin.

Secondly, little kids don't know anything if an eight year old is telling you you're to old for something, they know literally nothing they only came into existence 8 years ago. Some older gamers can seem elitist, their elite attitude about how they played on the NES or whatever is cute cause I could download their nostalgia for free on an emulator. When you tell them that, they're not so happy.

You should never have to prove yourself as a gamer, if you play video games, you're a gamer. No matter how old, young, or female. Don't let them get to you!


----------



## mariop476 (Sep 30, 2013)

I used to get some flak on TF2 servers because my voice was a bit high, and then puberty came.  Most of them thought I was in my late 20s to early 30s after that (I kind of hate my voice...).  I like to think that I was never obnoxious toward older players, but I do dislike the fact that I used to get screamed at for being a "squeaker."  I even got banned from some servers for that in the past.
On the matter of female gamers, I've only ever gotten annoyed when people pretend to like something to fit in, no matter what it is, no matter what the person is, it's obvious that gaming is something that both genders can and do enjoy, and there's also no reason to fake liking them since video games don't seem to go hand-in-hand with popularity (at least in my own experience).  So this whole "fake girl gamer" thing seems absurd in nature to me.  
I kind of went off on a tangent there, but I hope you got the gist of what I meant?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 30, 2013)

mariop476 said:


> On the matter of female gamers, I've only ever gotten annoyed when people pretend to like something to fit in, no matter what it is, no matter what the person is, it's obvious that gaming is something that both genders can and do enjoy, and there's also no reason to fake liking them since video games don't seem to go hand-in-hand with popularity (at least in my own experience).  So this whole "fake girl gamer" thing seems absurd in nature to me.
> I kind of went off on a tangent there, but I hope you got the gist of what I meant?



I had a friend that was a girl and she would constantly brag about playing PS3 and Xbox and being really good at Call of Duty. She would brag that when guys heard she was a girl they would all be surprised cause she was so good at shooting games. I think she really wanted the attention from the guys. Apparently girls are "cool" if they can talk about Call of Duty with you and that's why she did that. I think she only played those games to brag about them. And when another girl would say that she plays CoD, my friend would go off on a tangent about how thos girl only wanted attention and she probably didn't know a thing about the game or any of the guns. 

It was soooo annoying to me because she dis the same thing with TV shows and music. If a girl liked the same thing she did, she figured this other girl only liked it because it would get guys attention. And I'm sitting there like "YOU DO THE EXACT SAME THING. QUIT BEING SUCH A HYPOCRITE." 
I eventually had to stop hanging around that girl because it got SOOO annoying and I couldn't take it. Some girls just want the attention of guys too much -.-


----------



## Chromie (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey! I know nothing about the guns in CoD. I play games like Etrian Odyssey or The Witcher so meh my games aren't even popular or super well know. I hate shooters. 

I'm kind of surprised people give anyone **** over being a girl or playing games that are marketed towards males. Hell most games are marketed towards guys cause it's much easier.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2013)

H3NT41 said:


> On both ends it seems like people like to make a big deal about gender. I personally don't like when girls call themselves "girl gamers" because, sure you're all proud and whatever but when people do that they just solidify the gender barrier that some nasty, immature misogynistic dudes put up. People who bother people for their gender in video games are honestly pathetic, if you go out of your way to make fun of someone for being a girl, you don't look like a hardcore gamer, you look like a hardcore virgin.
> 
> Secondly, little kids don't know anything if an eight year old is telling you you're to old for something, they know literally nothing they only came into existence 8 years ago. Some older gamers can seem elitist, their elite attitude about how they played on the NES or whatever is cute cause I could download their nostalgia for free on an emulator. When you tell them that, they're not so happy.
> 
> You should never have to prove yourself as a gamer, if you play video games, you're a gamer. No matter how old, young, or female. Don't let them get to you!



This person deserves a standing ovation.  I agree with this 100%.


----------

